# TTC while on antidepressants



## balletgirl87 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all,
        I was just wondering if any of you are on antidepressants while you TTC, i have been on them now for 3 years i am taking 30 mg of Citalopram. My doctor said that she would like to take me off them at some point but that she is worried that i might go back steps if she does. I am on them cause i had a bad childhood, then my grandfather died and thing where just starting to get to hard to deal with. I feel horrible for feeling jealous of other people but the fact everyone else was getting pregnant and not me was hard to cope with. In the end i had a small break down and was put on antidepressants but i built my self back up and me and my husband are going to start TTC again and i am unsure if it is OK to take antidepressants while trying. I heard that some are OK and some are a no no but i am unsure which. If anyone can help me i would be very thankful.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Citalopram definitely should not be taken in the last trimester of pregnancy, but there's not enough data to be sure what the risks are if it is taken at a typical therapeutic dose in earlier stages of pregnancy. It is a newer SSRI, so there is less data on its use in pregnant women than for fluoxetine (aka Prozac, which was the original SSRI). Fluoxetine is known at this point to be relatively safe compared to some other antidepressants, but is definitely not risk-free either. You can find more information about citalopram here: http://www.rxlist.com/celexa-drug/warnings-precautions.htm#P

Citalopram impaired fertility in rats, albeit at higher doses than would be used in a human. Effects on human fertility are unknown.

Can your doctor try weaning you off gradually, so that you can see if you start having any problems on a reduced dosage before you go cold turkey?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Delia12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Generally, if you are trying for a baby, it would be best to come off antidepressants. One of major side effect of antiD is the decrease in libido or sex drive which may hamper your overall chances of getting pregnant. Most clinicians agree that if a woman has been on medication for major depression, it should be carefully discussed before taking her off the drug. In a risk-benefit analysis, most health-care providers agree it is best for her to continue with the medication if possible. If the depression is minor and could be treated with psychotherapy (i.e., counselling) this should be considered.

However, there is another side as well. If your doctor wants you to continue on antiD and you also feel the need to do so, it should be fine before you get pregnant.  Please see if you can have something for panic attacks, but only as and when you need. Based on the form your anxiety attacks, you should try to handle them on your own but once they last longer than a minute or two or feel stronger than twinges, you need to take a pill because if you don't, the change in your blood pressure, oxygen levels, stress level, and heart rate combine to do more damage than the medication will do.

I think it is between you and your doctor. You have to do what is right for you. I think many are safe during pregnancy/nursing, but certainly not citalopram. May be lower dose of Lorazepam or other  suitable antiD under your doctor guidance can fulfil the need.


----------

